# Happy Birthday Jerusalem Blade



## PB Moderating Team

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Jerusalem Blade (born 1942, Age: 74)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Hope you enjoy the day, brother, and are not shoveling snow.


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Cymro

Have a lovely,lovely day friend.


----------



## BGF

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jeri Tanner

A very happy day to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berean

Happy 74th Birthday, brother Steve!


----------



## Justified

Happy B-Day, Steve!


----------



## ZackF

Happy birthday!


----------



## arapahoepark

Happy Birthday!


----------



## joejohnston3

Hope you have a blessed birthday!!!


----------



## bened

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## Pilgrim72

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Thanks much for your kind wishes, friends! I'm another year closer to my eternal youth!


----------

